# LPP renewal



## Cookie146 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I would be really grateful if anyone could help, getting desperate!

I've been in SA for 2 years on a LPP with study endorsement, I need to renew my permit (exp. march 14). After the last time im now looking for some assistance (eg. Paying an agency!) .. I think we all know how painful visa applications can be.

Does anyone know of any good agencies? Im very cautious about handing over my passport and also the substantial amount of money they want for a 'free' visa...

If not, can anyone provide any information that will make this easier? My grandmother in England is also very sick and going in for surgery, I may need to fly there soon so am also worried about this if i dont have my passport! 

One more thing, I have just found out that getting a work endorsement on LPP isn't as bad as a normal work permit, what do I need from an employer? I have a job offer but the employer is wary of the process home affairs requires.

Any help will be greatly appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> One more thing, I have just found out that getting a work endorsement on LPP isn't as bad as a normal work permit, what do I need from an employer? I have a job offer but the employer is wary of the process home affairs requires.


The main document is a signed employment contract, that must not have an end date.


----------

